# Looking for info on a mk1 v6 dsg roadster



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and was looking for some guidance on a mk1 v6 dsg roadster that I have been offered. 
The car in question is a 53 plate 2004 3.2v6 dsg soft top, fsh, red, half leather, Bose, ect.
I would say the condition of the car is 9.5/10, the seller claims it only been in the wet 5 or 6 times when he's been caught out in the rain. It has done 15800 documented miles.

My question is? What's it worth

Thanks in advance for any input.

Jam13


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If condition as stated & 15,800 miles £7K.

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
It has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for that hoggy, he's looking for 6k so no real bargain! He's had it from new and always kept it dry. I'll add some photos. Cheers


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

He said the mats/carpet is like new as he has used pieces of house carpet from the day he got it lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, it looks *beautiful* & if as you say, £6k is a bargain. 
You wouldn't get my owned from new, hardly ever gets wet low mileage* RED* 225 for £6k
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  TT prices are a bit of a mine field at the moment but at that mileage and if the condition is as it should be then £6k sounds like a good price


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jam, I'm sure you won't find a better 3.2 roadster for £6k, I'm amazed it hasn't been snapped up already.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks yellow_tt, I have been looking for a while now and drove both manual and dsg, I don't really have a preference as they are both fun to drive. I'm more about condition and how original the car is. I think this one is to good to pass on.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If it was a coupe, I'd try to beat you to it. :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Just lucky I guess, saw the ad 10 mins after he posted it, I'll let you guys know how I get on.

Thanks for the info

Jam13


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jam13 said:


> Just lucky I guess, saw the ad 10 mins after he posted it, I'll let you guys know how I get on.
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> Jam13


Hope it's as good as it sounds


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any more thoughts on this cars value/future value if the mileage is kept low?

Thanks,

Jam13


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jam13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have any more thoughts on this cars value/future value if the mileage is kept low?
> 
> ...


Hi, Hasn't money changed hands yet  Get your chequebook out. It's probably been sold by know.
3.2 manual & QS are more likely to be sort after, but any pristine low miler, 225 & above are getting rare, & will eventually be sort after but you still have to find the right buyer.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jam13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have any more thoughts on this cars value/future value if the mileage is kept low?
> 
> ...


If your not going to buy it give me the details I'll have it how's that for a push in the right direction


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Deposit paid  seller sent my stacks of photos of car, service history and all previous MOTs to confirm mileage.

Next problem is getting it home as it's 400 miles away.

Was thinking about transporting it but still want the option to walk if car isn't as described.

Looks like a one way flight to Bristol and a long drive home,

Going to have to clean the fk out of it when I get back home.

Cheers

Jam13


----------



## Shaoxter (Dec 18, 2017)

Wow does mileage really not make that much of a difference on these cars or is this just a massive bargain?
100k+ cars are up for £4k
60-80k cars are up for £5k
And 15k miles = £6k???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Shaoxter said:


> Wow does mileage really not make that much of a difference on these cars or is this just a massive bargain?
> 100k+ cars are up for £4k
> 60-80k cars are up for £5k
> And 15k miles = £6k???


Hi, As I said in the 1st reply, £6k is a bargain & I don't think the owner knows the real value of it.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi, collecting the car on Wednesday so should be able to give you an update on Thursday or Friday once I've cleaned it. I didn't really want to drive it 400+ miles at this time of year but seemed to be the best option as the flight from Glasgow to Bristol was only £35.

I've been speaking to my brother about this car(he collects classic ford RS's)and he spoke to someone who deals in classic cars and they both said although not a classic yet, this should be worth 10k+ as long as the car is kept original/no mods and the mileage stays sub 20k.

I think the seller does know what he's got, just that there isn't anything out there to price it against, webuyanycar says £3k lol,

Got him down to £5.7k for it so fingers crossed it's as described.

I'll post some more pics.

Cheers,

Jam13


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Look as good as it sounded


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all, picked the tt up yesterday and put 429 miles on it driving home, the car didn't miss a beat.
Had it up on a ramp today and the underside is just as impressive, most of the pdi paint on the nuts and bolts is still visible, 
There is a couple of tiny scratches on the paint work but should polish out.
As far as I can see the only non factory parts are the tyres, Dunlop sport max?
Managed to pull the wheels off and clean them up and again, as good as new although I might try and pick up a set of bbs rs2s.
I was planning on doing some mods but I'm inclined to leave this one as is.
Cheers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jam, Looks very nice & as we stated you got a bargain there 8)
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You could always do some mods just make sure they are reversible and keep the original parts to refit


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Got my spacers fitted, 20mm rear 15mm front, great service and fast delivery from dave at mtec.

Could do with a slight drop but nothing extreme!

Also looking for a black leather armrest if anyone out there has one, I did post a wanted advert but no joy as yet.

Let me know if you have one kicking around?

Cheers


----------



## Merlin1 (Jun 8, 2018)

That's a lovely car!! Just noticed a cover over the rear where the hood sits when it's retracted. Is that a standard feature or aftermarket?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Merlin1 said:


> That's a lovely car!! Just noticed a cover over the rear where the hood sits when it's retracted. Is that a standard feature or aftermarket?


I think the 'tonneau cover' (as it's called) was an original Audi optional extra (#8N7871041C). They occasionally come up on eBay or in the Forum/Facebook sales pages.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Merlin1 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lovely car!! Just noticed a cover over the rear where the hood sits when it's retracted. Is that a standard feature or aftermarket?
> ...


The tounneau cover came standard with the roadster contact the last owner they might have it stashed away somewhere as they take a lot of room in the boot


----------

